# mk3 ecode brackets



## tkerb92 (Sep 19, 2010)

does anyone know the exact measurements for the euro headlight conversion brackets?
i have read that you can make your own pretty easily instead of buying them for $40 but i have not found how to make them yet


----------



## deletedo1m (Jul 10, 2007)

Judging by what they look like i would imagine they would be quite easy to make. I remember seeing a thread or a diy a while back that had the measurements but who know if it is still around. Hope you can figure it out and save some $$.


----------



## burritowagen (Dec 12, 2005)

:beer:


----------

